# snow storm



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Last week Nova Scotia ( on the east coast of Canada) got hammered. My cousin sent me these pictures of what Halifax looked like. They finally just got Schools open today!! 

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=645a5696-becf-3546-1695-ee6c6347219a&size=>

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=6a4870c5-2270-4972-265f-1e284b5c1739&size=>

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=55d46307-1c81-60ec-69f8-6b7546f816ab&size=>


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

Man that's deep.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Now that is some SERIOUS snow! How much was on the ground before this storm? Hope all are well.

Greg


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

glad its over there and not here.. Nova scotia is great & halifax is a nice city...:canada:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

One word.....*WOW*


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

So thats what a snow storm looks like 
Jody


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

I'm not sure hoiw much snow they had to start with, but I expect in the city they had it pretty much cleaned up. They have a HUGE harbor they can dump it into.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *So thats what a snow storm looks like
> Jody *


No Jody....That's what an ass kickin' snow storm looks like....We had a similar storm like that a few years back in Sault Saint Marie, MI...they had 60" of snow in two days.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *One word.....WOW *


no 5 words sucks to be them lol


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by parts man _
> *Last week Nova Scotia ( on the east coast of Canada) got hammered. My cousin sent me these pictures of what Halifax looked like. They finally just got Schools open today!!
> 
> <img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=645a5696-becf-3546-1695-ee6c6347219a&size=>
> ...


ya l got family down there nice place there were l my horse plow


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

This is a picture of winter storm damage on the west coast of Canada, in Vancouver.

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=4770c9be-7b3c-6c64-737b-27f07346238c&size=>

:lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by parts man _
> *This is a picture of winter storm damage on the west coast of Canada, in Vancouver.
> 
> <img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=4770c9be-7b3c-6c64-737b-27f07346238c&size=>
> ...


Thats how it is here wet. But nice this weekend sunshine and warm highs 69 and 70.
Jody


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by parts man _
> *This is a picture of winter storm damage on the west coast of Canada, in Vancouver.
> 
> <img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=4770c9be-7b3c-6c64-737b-27f07346238c&size=>
> ...


hope you have hurricane insurance parts man


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

*Curb side pickup for bagged snow!*

I had been reading about the snowfall back in my old home town in Pennsylvania. The town has perhaps 3000 folks and the code enforcement offier has ticketed perhaps 3/4ths of the town for improper snow removal and placement. Sure makes me glad I live in a snow free (for the most part) zone of the USA. Such things as not allowing folks to pile snow any higher than 60 inches, the entire width of a wallkway must be cleared. No snow can be positioned on the curbside or streets, which I can to some degree agree with. But just what is a person supposed to do when they shovel out their car after a 2 foot dump of snow, that fell on an already accumulated 2 feet of the stuff? The town stated that they had ample room for any snow fall amount to be placed in the landfill. So now I guess folks have to bag up their snow and place it at curbside for trash pickup. Pretty bad when a towns official goes around with a tape measure to measure how high a pile of snow is and then hands out a ticket.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: Curb side pickup for bagged snow!*



> _Originally posted by Chipmaker _
> * So now I guess folks have to bag up their snow and place it at curbside for trash pickup. Pretty bad when a towns official goes around with a tape measure to measure how high a pile of snow is and then hands out a ticket. *


Thats funny:furious: bag snow:furious:
Jody


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Sounds like an over exuberant code enforcement officer drunk with power and all full of himself.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

If I wasn't able to have snow any more than 60" high, I'd have to cut off some of the drifts in my yard!! Your tax $$$ at work!!!


----------

